# Are the snapper blues here??



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi, I 'm headed to the shore this weekend ,fishing from A.C. to O.C. are the blues here yet???


----------



## nevercatchany (Aug 12, 2003)

theyve been here for a long time now


----------

